# Where do you give CD & T Vaccines?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a friend that lives North of me & she has about 35-40 goats, her main herd are just for show but she has a small herd of dairy goats.

She gives her CD & T shots in the back of the leg IM & says she never has a goat lame afterwards & no lumps. Easier on the young ones too.
She said a vet at a show 1 year showed where to give the CD & T in the back of the leg & she's been doing it there ever since.

I'm thinking of trying it this year instead of over the ribs where I usually give them.

Anyone else give the shots back there or in a different place?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I've done front armpit and skin between shoulder blades.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

We do skin between shoulder blades too.


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought I was told to give most all goat shots Sub Q, because of the way it is absorbed. I give behind front leg/over ribs.
Was the vet doing it for "show" purposes or for the good of the goat?

Does it really matter? IM or SQ?

SPIKE


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm figuring part of the reason was for show purposes Spike. Not sure if it makes a big difference with the CD & T SQ or IM. I know a lot of people get knots & abcesses when giving the CD & T & was thinking in the back of the leg might be a better place. 

She said she's given them the same way for years with no problems.

Never heard of doing it between the shoulder blades either.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Vaccines are SC or IM, it generally doesn't matter. A subcutaneous injection can be given anywhere that there is skin to pull up and inject under.


----------



## Crazy Farmgirl (Oct 21, 2012)

I had asked my Vet about this before and his response was that you COULD give it IM and basically anywhere but he stated that the CD & T it's notorious for abscess that can last a long time and that if it was in a area that could be a meat cut if you were to ever to butcher it could leave a undesirable or wasted meat. For that reason I give mine SQ in the folds of skin under the front leg, right where the leg meets the brisket. Vet stated that was his preferred location as it gets worked well a they walk and rarely gets a lump. I have had a few lumps but not many.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We give them in the skin between the shoulder blades.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I am always unhappy with the location. Tinker got a really ugly lump right on her shouler from it last year  I would really rather do it IM in the back leg muscle! I suck at SQ with goats! Give me any other species and I do great. I would rather do 100 cats than 4 goats. I would rather do 100 horses than 1 cat...get my drift


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

There is a nerve that runs down the back of the leg and if you hit it you can lame the goat. Neck muscle for IM, otherwise do SQ.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Cyngbaeld said:


> There is a nerve that runs down the back of the leg and if you hit it you can lame the goat. Neck muscle for IM, otherwise do SQ.


We just did bottle kids earlier today (skin between the shoulder blades). They were tough to hold still, so I can't even imagine trying to inject one in the back of the leg! Most likely they'd end up lame and we'd end up feeling horrible. :shocked::shocked:


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well I only gave the 1 yesterday to my 1 doe that's due may 3rd. I chickened out giving it in the back of the leg & gave it SQ over the ribs like I always due. So far as of last night no lump.

I'll have to go to my friends when she's doing some CD & T shots this year & watch where she gives hers.
She said she's never had 1 lame & been doing it this way for years I guess.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

I almost always get lumps with SubQ vaccinations. I too now use the skin behind the front elbow. If they do get a lump, at least it's not so obvious. Seem to get fewer lumps at that location.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> Well I only gave the 1 yesterday to my 1 doe that's due may 3rd. I chickened out giving it in the back of the leg & gave it SQ over the ribs like I always due. So far as of last night no lump.
> 
> I'll have to go to my friends when she's doing some CD & T shots this year & watch where she gives hers.
> She said she's never had 1 lame & been doing it this way for years I guess.


I'll ask the vet today if there is any reason why it shouldn't go IM instead of SQ. I suck at giving goats SQ shots :ashamed:


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

SQ seems easy to me and if there is going to be swelling, it seems it would be better just under the skin as opposed to in a muscle.

SPIKE


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I use the shorter 1/2" needle for SQ shots. I'm afraid that choice is to make me feel better about giving the shot. If I have too much length in the needle I will either over shoot the tented skin or poke something else by accident.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

You can give shots intramuscularly. MOST things can be given intramuscularly. 

Personally, I'm really bad at sub-q shots, but give most of mine that way. I seem to manage to inject the syringe contents between layers of skin here and there. Then the stuff just stays there as a lump or slowly absorbs over time. When I gave b-complex injection to one of my dairy goats last year, she had a bump from injection - poked it with a big gauge needle and the b-complex came back out the bump. Blegh. 

The problem with IM shots with anything is that it causes carcass trim. Even a while after the injection, you can see damage to the muscle tissue from an injection. If you're selling meat, this is a consideration. I know many people will say, "I have dairy!" In which case it's up to you. I suggest you give shots sub-q to bucklings/wethers. Up to you on the does/doelings and known breeding bucks. IMO, any animal could go for meat or be butchered at any time after you sell them or even if they just become injured and can be humanely put down and butchered. A lot of cull dairy goats - unwanted wethers, bucks, and does - can end up at the packing plant. 

Colorado Serum CDT is known for not causing lumps at injection site. Of course, a risk with all vaccines or injections is abscesses due to bacterial contamination. I used Colorado Serum's CDT with no lumps that I could find this year.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

The problem with the IM injection is exactly what Dona said...it causes scar tissue in the meat and has to be cut out when butchering. That is why it says SQ on the label. The vet also told me that there could easily be lameness for a few days if you go into the muscle because it's such an irritating vaccine.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I used to give all of my vaccines IM for years, until I learned why not to give from a meat aspect. I never saw a hint of pain or lameness or 'irritation' from giving it IM.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I have always done thigh, just because it is meaty.
IM or SubQ don't really matter either way on any injection. It's just that some are thicker, and leave big lumps. It doesn't matter about absorption though. Both will eventually absorb.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well I guess I'll keep giving them SQ over the ribs like always. No Lump still today & I'd rather do SQ shots than IM anyways.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I think I am going to try IM. Tinker got a horrible lump last spring ... I would rather take the risk of lameness for a couple of days over months of an ugly lump. And I do use Colorado serum. I think it will hurt more though so I will need some help.


----------

